# How do you greet someone you haven't seen in a long time?



## Aßbiscuits

I lost someone a while ago, she meant a lot to me, her sister was my first girlfriend (who I've probably littered this forum with depressing poetry about, I never really got over losing her). I lost both of them after she outted us, around the time her sister was getting extremely sick. I never got to say goodbye, I was just supposed to assume she passed away. I was completely in love and that was three years ago, I definitely know it was love and I've never felt that way since. Nobody can replace this girl and I still think about her everyday to this day.

Her sister was only thirteen when she outted us, she didn't know any better. She didn't understand. Well, long story short (for once) I'm seeing her on Tuesday. I was as close to her as her sister, she was my guitarist in my first band and the reason I paid attention to her sister, they're both my best friend's cousins. I know how she feels about me (even after all this time). She told my friend she did it because me and her sister were getting closer than me and her, she honestly didn't expect the reaction she got, thanks to her there's a huge divide in her family and they disappeared off the face of the earth when so many people cared about them. My friend told her I forgave her. This is a huge deal. 

Everyone's making a huge deal of it anyway, my girlfriend even asked me if I was going to breakup with her for this girl, this girl who's no longer a part of my life. I don't know how much she's changed, she's nearly seventeen now. I don't know what she expects from me. I don't know how to react (meaning "act natural" is out of question). I don't want the girl to feel left out again, I want her to know I care about her but really all I'm thinking about is asking her what happened to her sister, maybe trying to understand why she did it....at the same time I miss her, a lot, and I can't wait to see her. You have no idea how long I've waited for this and now that it's finally happening all those daydreams and fantasies haven't prepared me, I don't know how to react, behave or act. I never thought this was going to happen....


----------



## birthday

Well there will always be the awkward air between people that haven't seen each other in a long time. It may feel as if the person is a complete stranger. You can greet her and ask how she has been since you last saw her.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo

Smile, say hi, and let them lead the conversation. Least that's how I do it with pretty much everyone I meet.


----------



## Quinlan

Aßbiscuits said:


> I'm seeing her on Tuesday.


So what ended up happening? Was it awkward, exciting, nerve-racking, all the above?


----------



## Aßbiscuits

qjshanley said:


> So what ended up happening? Was it awkward, exciting, nerve-racking, all the above?


First I was kind of awkward but she wasn't at all, we hugged and she started crying then I cried etc. which I wasn't expecting. She bawled when I told her I didn't blame her, like it was all she wanted to hear. Then it was like we saw each other just yesterday. 

We went right back to bickering, talking about music, I went back to teasing her excessively except we were much happier about it. She hasn't changed a bit, apparently I have ("but only sometimes"). I didn't get a lot of information from her, I didn't press too much though and she was happy about that, I don't really know what to think of that. 

Now we're messaging each other constantly since, which is new. I usually ignored her. 

It still doesn't really feel real.


----------



## blit

Aßbiscuits said:


> She hasn't changed a bit, apparently I have ("but only sometimes").





Aßbiscuits said:


> It still doesn't really feel real.


I wonder if these are related?


----------



## Swelly

Well when something like this happened to me, I decided. "You know what, forget dramatic things" I walked up and non-chalantly said "'Sup homie"

<:


----------



## Aßbiscuits

4 others said:


> I wonder if these are related?


I don't see the connection . 



Swelly said:


> Well when something like this happened to me, I decided. "You know what, forget dramatic things" I walked up and non-chalantly said "'Sup homie"
> 
> <:


Luckily we're back at the nonchalant phase, I still feel embarrassed about crying. I still occasionally have bitter feelings towards her though, as well as missing her. Don't really know what to make of them. I'm kind of slipping back into "why in the hell would I ever forgive her?" now and then.


----------



## Souljorn

It's good to see you, it's been too long my friend


----------

